# [A] Defenders of Shattrath @EU-Blackmoore rekrutiert für WoD



## Andurius (4. Februar 2014)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"]Hallo liebe Community,[/font][/font]

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"]N[/font][/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"]achdem es interne Schwierigkeiten gab, suchen wir für WoD und - sollten sich so schnell Leute finden - auch für SoO noch Member, vor allem Tanks und Heiler.[/font][/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"]Raidzeiten sind Mittwoch Sonntag und Montag 20-23 Uhr[/font][/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"]Was wir uns wünschen sind zuverlässige Spieler die im Raid ihre Leistung bringen und in der Gilde auch produktiv mitwirken.[/font][/font]
[font="Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"]Mehr Informationen findet Ihr hier:[/font]
[font="Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font][font="Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"]https://www.youtube....h?v=Q30-LoMPMqI[/font]
[font="Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"]
Ich stehe gerne für ein TS Gespräch zur Verfügung[/font]
[font="Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"]Mit freundlichen Grüßen[/font]
[font="Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font][font="Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"]Nefa/Andurius[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]


----------

